# 2016 TBG Northern Zone Hunt



## chenryiv (Aug 22, 2016)

The 2016 TBG Northern Zone Hunt will be held on September 23, 24 & 25, 2016 at Berry College Wildlife Management Area and the Rocky Mountain WMA.  

TBG has reserved the Rocky Mountain Recreation & Public Fishing Area - Shoreline Group Shelter Primitive Camping Area with easy access to showers and restrooms. 

Rocky Mountain Recreation & Public Fishing Area
4054 Big Texas Valley Road NW
Rome, GA 30165

Make your plans now, put in for your vacation, and get yourself ready for three days of fun and fellowship at one of the best hunts you'll go on.


 Link to Berry College WMA : 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...e/maps/wma/region1/Berry_College_WMA_Line.pdf

Link to Rocky Mountain Hunting Map:

http://gastateparks.org/content/georgia/pdf/RockyMtn_HuntingMap.pdf


----------



## dutchman (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 22, 2016)

Folks, this ought to be a good one. I've been there 2 of the last 3 Saturday's looking around, and I'm looking forward to hunting there. It's got some of everything, thick, open, big hardwoods, flat , steep, ect.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 29, 2016)

Going to try and drive up Friday evening. Looking forward to this.


----------



## bbb6765 (Aug 31, 2016)

It sounds like fun, I'm going to try to make it...would be my first TBG hunt.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 7, 2016)

Won't be long now.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 7, 2016)

Was planning on making it to this one but almost a four hour run....hmm.....may have to stay local on this one....I hope you all have a blast on it though!!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 11, 2016)

Can we get a count of everyone who plans on attending.  Gene, Todd plan on preparing some grubs for dinner on Friday night.

Ill start....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Shannon and I will be there. Possibly Chrisana and her boyfriend Cody. I may have to work during the week, but I'll swing by when I get off.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Also so everyone knows. At&t cell service is sketchy at the lower elevations around Rocky Mtn PFA. I believe there is a pay phone outside of the bath house in the main campground incase any needs to check in with family. If you plan on hunting at Rocky Mtn you will need to purchase a parking pass and you may only park in designated parking spots. They're a little strict on parking there. If you have a canoe, kayak or boat bring it. Pretty good fishing in the lakes!!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 12, 2016)

chenryiv said:


> Can we get a count of everyone who plans on attending.  Gene, Todd plan on preparing some grubs for dinner on Friday night.
> 
> Ill start....



Huh? What do you mean "I'll start." Start what? Supper?


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 12, 2016)

dutchman said:


> Huh? What do you mean "I'll start." Start what? Supper?



So if he starts supper I guess we can hunt Fri evening?


----------



## morning hunter (Sep 13, 2016)

looking forward to it.  I'll there Friday.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 13, 2016)

dutchman said:


> Huh? What do you mean "I'll start." Start what? Supper?


Ain't that why they call you the Dutchman?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2016)

chenryiv said:


> Ain't that why they call you the Dutchman?



Does he even carry his kitchen around anymore?
I wish his coffee tasted better as well 


I'm planning on being there.


----------



## markland (Sep 14, 2016)

My hunting lease is right down the road from there may stop by if I am up there.


----------



## 2dumb2knowbetter (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey guys I live right down the road.... do you guys want to come to the house to cook and drink one night?


----------



## dutchman (Sep 16, 2016)

chenryiv said:


> Ain't that why they call you the Dutchman?



Are we passing the hat or what? I need a few more firm details before proceeding on a fool's errand...

All joking aside, I will more than likely not be able to make it next weekend. I have a conflict on the calendar.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Sep 18, 2016)

Dad and myself will be there.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 19, 2016)

I am a very firm maybe. Trying to get off but coverage is hard to come by this time of year. Will advise by Wednesday.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 21, 2016)

I should be in around 5-6... depending on when I can leave and traffic...


----------



## Clipper (Sep 21, 2016)

Don't forget a fishing pole, swim trunks, boat, canoe, or kayak if you have one.  Mornings up here have been cool enough to hunt early and tolerable late.  Middle of the day is hot.  

Couple of things to be aware of:
1.  Alcoholic beverages are prohibited on the site
2.  Heath Lake is open to fishing only on the 1st - 10th of each month.  Antioch Lake can be fished anytime during daylight hours.
Here is a link to the main web page for Rocky Mtn. with their rules:

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/PFA/RockyMtn

Ya'll come on up, this will be a good hunt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm not gonna make it to this one.


----------



## markland (Sep 22, 2016)

Well dang Martin I was gonna drop in just to see you!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Can't get off work so I won't be there either. Y'all have fun and shoot straight.


----------



## longbowhippie (Sep 22, 2016)

wont make it.got my nose fixed last week.have to keep it close to home for a few days but i am now turbo charged


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hope y'all, up there making memory's having a good time and being safe. I'm stuck close to home this weekend. Keep us updated to the happenings. A few photos uploaded on a smart phone goes a long way. Good Luck, shoot striaght


----------



## Clipper (Sep 24, 2016)

I had planned to go over to Rocky Mtn. this afternoon and hunt; then stop by camp and eat supper with the guys there.  After seeing my truck thermometer read 97 degrees in Adairsville just now I decided to stay home and clean my 75 degree house. Guess I am getting soft, but at least it will make my wife happy.  Hope someone puts some game on the ground this weekend.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks to all who attended. And to Crispen, our Northern Rep for putting it on. We had 11 who made it and we had a good time. We saw quite a few deer and lots of turkeys. I missed a doe Thursday evening and had another one give me the slip Sat morning. She was plenty close but she didn't read the script. I was sitting on a Chestnut Oak with lots of feed sign. She came in from my right shoulder and I stood up and got ready. She was headed right to the feed when she stopped to my right, about 12 or 14 yards. I should have turned and shot her but I decided to let her come on to the tree and put her head down. She stared the other direction for a while and then I saw another deer coming from a different direction. Well danged if the one under me didn't head over to the other deer. They fed around just out of range for a while and then moved off. You win some and lose some.

It was brutally hot, 93-95 in the evenings. And terribly dry. It's hard to tell how old sign was. Ronnie Cross had some close encounters, as did a couple others. We had some good food Sat night and built a big fire and talked way too late. I had 3 much needed days of relaxation. I had a ball.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the hunt report Todd, I had been wondering how it went.


----------

